
Culture creates strategy: watching some girls vs. boys - rdli
https://www.indiehackers.com/@rdl/culture-creates-strategy-watching-some-girls-vs-boys-c7b4ba0353
======
Anderkent
Sample size of 8 people, where 4 missed completely obvious improvements. Let's
make a generic claim about how gender impacts processing.

------
LeoJiWoo
This shows an extreme poor understanding of statistics. You can't generalize
something like that from 8 people.

That is just insane.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
This was just an anecdote, to underline a point. Nobody drew any statistics
here.

~~~
LeoJiWoo
Its an implicit statistical inference.

------
nickthemagicman
Einstein, Wozniac, Been Franklin, Tesla, Watson and Crick, Plato.

All lone or paired up geniuses. All changed the world without much teamwork.

------
VeejayRampay
Maybe we could try to avoid drawing conclusions from anecdotal evidence on
such a small sample size, eh?

------
Boothroid
However did men manage to create modern civilisation given their apparent
frailties?

